# Gifts I received



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

This was a food year in the main. Neighbor gave me some molasses cookies, a tin of Danish cookies and an ornament filled with M&Ms. A meal client gave me Danish cookies and peanut butter fudge (Danish ccookie tins and fudge not in photos). I got 2 packages of Ferrero Rocher chocolates in the family grab bag. Another neighbor gave me a cat figurine.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

A figurine. Just what you need. 
It is a very tasteful one though and treats are always welcome . Right?


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 25, 2019)

The treats look yummy, @debodun !

My favorite this year is the Capri Blue Volcano (blue tin) candle from Anthropologie that my sister gave me.   And another family member gave me a machine washable bath pillow made of something similar to memory foam that is divinely comfortable.  Put the two together and my long reading baths just got longer!   The candles are made in a nearby town and have now gone international with Anthropologie.

*Volcano*: tropical fruits, sugared oranges, lemons and limes, redolent with lightly exotic mountain greens (FRESH)


----------



## terry123 (Dec 26, 2019)

Enjoy your treats, Deb!  I love those Danish cookies with a glass of milk.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 26, 2019)

I received lovely stuff! 

Ron gave me three pieces of jewelry....a dinner ring, and an earrings and necklace set, very delicate and lovely.  He also gave me slippers which I badly needed and some clothes

I was showered with gifts from the kids!  A weighted blanket, shoes, beautiful water paint brush pens, a bead craft, necklace, sweater, beautiful pandora bracelet, aloe treated snuggle socks, sweet magnetic picture of my grandkids, and some gift cards.

And then as an extra christmas gift to everyone my son treated the entire family to tickets to the latest Star Wars movie!!

It was a wonderful day!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2019)

Maybe I'll have better luck next year!


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 26, 2019)

We are a pretty small family so we tends to have Christmas on a very small scale.  My wife made stuffed chicken breasts for lunch & we had 2 little drinks of rum before bed.  She likes whiskey (Scotch for you folks).  We both believe in the KISS principal (Keep It Simple, Stupid).   As for gifts, I'm glad to say, I got 2 things that are practical:
1. Collins Atlas
2. Weather Station - we are moving to a new condo next month so I will be putting it up there.


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

My cousin stopped late yesterday afternoon by with a gift that turned out to be a pair of gloves. I saw him at church on Sunday and he noticed the gloves I wore were mended with duct tape. I told him that I had shoveled so much snow so far this season, that even my gloves got blisters!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2019)

*I got a candle from my daughter's Mother-in-law and it was called "Poop"! And every gift she gives she leaves the price she paid for it. She is a Gem !*


----------



## Marlene (Dec 30, 2019)

My son gave me a Rosetta Stone Italian course so I can refresh my Italian in the hopes I can visit this year


----------



## Marlene (Dec 30, 2019)

Marlene said:


> My son gave me a Rosetta Stone Italian course so I can refresh my Italian in the hopes I can visit this year


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2019)

Just the two of us, we don't really do gift giving for Christmas, no family nearby.  My nephew did mail us a novelty gift though, two "shot" glasses, shot with .308 bullets.  Not sure how they get the bullets into the glasses, it is a unique gift.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2019)

I received 2 gift cards from family.  So nice of them.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 31, 2019)

I got an Apple watch. I love it. It's an amazing piece of technology. Truth be told, I don't know half of its capabilities. but I'm learning.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 31, 2019)

CarolfromTX said:


> I got an Apple watch. I love it. It's an amazing piece of technology. Truth be told, I don't know half of its capabilities. but I'm learning.


So cool!!  Good for you!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 31, 2019)

My favorite xmas gift this yr came from my younger brother,John
He paid for my plane &bus ticket so I could finally come  see the house in New Hampshire he&my sister in law,Suzanne bought 7 yrs ago. All I can say is WOW


----------

